# Whose E3 conference are you most looking forward to?



## grossaffe (May 19, 2018)

Always Nintendo.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo;....show me them sexy switch games!!


----------



## dAVID_ (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo, I'm excited for anything new they might bring up.


----------



## rileysrjay (May 19, 2018)

Definitely looking forward to nintendo's showcase the most. Hopefully we'll get some more smash details and maybe even some fire emblem news. Honorable mentions go to square enix, looking forward to a kingdom hearts 3 release date announcement and some more details. Hopefully Sony will have a surprise or two up it's sleeve, but otherwise they'll still have a decent showing. Also curious what Bethesda has up it's sleeve. Last year was a bit of a disappointment from them for me, so hopefully this year will be better. After all, they are touting this as their longest e3 showing yet, so hopefully there's something that appeals to me in there.


----------



## Mikemk (May 19, 2018)

In terms of games, probably Bethesda, for the ESVI rumors.
But, I am looking forward to Chary's interview.


----------



## Chary (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo, absolutely. This is a huge moment for the Switch.

As for being at E3, live at the event...I'm most excited for Sony's. Why? Because I got into the event last year, and was kicked out due to being 20 years old and 6 months. You can't get into their press conference unless you're 21 and up, as alcohol is served, even if you don't intent to drink. Now I can finally actually get in and have my revenge, by passive aggressively glaring at all the alcohol there.


----------



## grossaffe (May 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nintendo, absolutely. This is a huge moment for the Switch.
> 
> As for being at E3, live at the event...I'm most excited for Sony's. Why? Because I got into the event last year, and was kicked out due to being 20 years old and 6 months. You can't get into their press conference unless you're 21 and up, as alcohol is served, even if you don't intent to drink. Now I can finally actually get in and have my revenge, by passive aggressively glaring at all the alcohol there.


Isn't the best revenge to drink too much and make regret their decision to serve alcohol?


----------



## ut2k4master (May 19, 2018)

sony and nintendo. sony i know will be great with what theyve already announced and nintendo has at least a lot of potential


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 19, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> Isn't the best revenge to drink too much and make regret their decision to serve alcohol?




I would PAY money to see Chary shitface at the conference.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo. I hope we get a glimpse of the new metroid and smash of course. Microsoft and Sony will be interessting as well. Since both companies denied showing the next Xbox/Playstation this Year. I expect new games pushing the PS4 Pro and XBOX One X.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 19, 2018)

Okay...I'm the one who voted devolver digital. I had no idea they were attending, let alone do a conference, but as far as games are concerned...they just deliver what I like.

Nintendo is a pretty close second, though. For obvious reasons.



Chary said:


> As for being at E3, live at the event...I'm most excited for Sony's. Why? Because I got into the event last year, and was kicked out due to being 20 years old and 6 months. You can't get into their press conference unless you're 21 and up, as alcohol is served, even if you don't intent to drink. Now I can finally actually get in and have my revenge, by passive aggressively glaring at all the alcohol there.


Erm...any chance of sneaking some alcohol to the nintendo interview and passing it to the ninty refs before the start of the interview?


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)

SE, i cant wait for more KH3 stuff


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo and sony. Although im not getting my expectatives too high about nintendo's presentation...


----------



## DarthDub (May 19, 2018)

Nintendo and Chary.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I would PAY money to see Chary shitface at the conference.


GBAtemp stepping up their Patreon game I see.


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2018)

I put Nintendo, but Sony is close too. Then there's SE and Ubisoft. Lastly, Bethesda.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)

Fat Chance for Chary to get her foot into Nintendo´s door.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 20, 2018)

Y'know what? Nintendo. Whatever Microsoft plans or wants to shove in my face, I'd probably find out before their conference. I don't care for Sony. PC Gaming is always meh. Seriously.. Nothing exciting has ever come from this. I'm extremely interested to see the road Nintendo wants to take. I'm not interested in one or two main games though. They NEED a big presentation.

The publishers deserve their time in the spotlight, but unless Doom 2 (5) is announced? Nothing the pubs can announce will matter to me.


----------



## WeedZ (May 20, 2018)

Who's the one guy that voted ea? He needs to be banned.


----------



## zoogie (May 20, 2018)

Gave EA a pity vote.

Hey, they did make EA Sudoku after all


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 20, 2018)

None.
If I expect nothing I can't get disappointed, right?


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

Wow, It's overwhelmingly Nintendo.


----------



## Xzi (May 20, 2018)

Nintendo since they're the only ones with a lot of unknowns.  Sony always reveal stuff immediately instead of saving it for E3.


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2018)

Sony as I want to see Ghosts of Toushima and Shadows Die Twice.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Wow, It's overwhelmingly Nintendo.


with the little amount of games nintendo fans have to play, they have to do something else with their time.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 20, 2018)

Always Nintendo! They might disappoint, but there's always something magic about them - even if I didn't have a Switch I'd still vote for them to be honest! Microsoft and Sony taking joint 2nd, both will also get a watch. Fukk the others.


----------



## WeedZ (May 20, 2018)

Bethesda is the obvious answer. Name a better game developer. I dare you.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Bethesda is the obvious answer. Name a better game developer. I dare you.


Nintendo


----------



## ov3rkill (May 20, 2018)

Nintendo, followed by Kingdom Heart III, and whatever Ubisoft's new incoming IP.


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2018)

only the insane would _not_ say Nintendo. this is make or break E3 for Nintendo. M$ and Sony have they consoles made good sales. its towards the end of they consoles life span, people are talking about XBox Two and PS5 already.

plus hopefully some pokemon news.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2018)

Despite the haters, this is still a more Nintendo oriented site.


Flame said:


> its towards the end of they consoles life span, people are talking about XBox Two and PS5 already.


Considering that they basically just came out with console revisions, this feels more like a mid point in the lifespan.


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Despite the haters, this is still a more Nintendo oriented site.
> 
> Considering that they basically just came out with console revisions, this feels more like a mid point in the lifespan.




PS4 release date was 15 November 2013. 5 years midpoint? no chance. yes when PS5 and Xbox two is released PS4 and Xbox one will get support for some time.

so you are saying that they will release it at the end of life of PS4 and XBox One? in 2023?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Wow, It's overwhelmingly Nintendo.


Is that "Wow" sarcasm? I mean...this forum still overwhelmingly voted nintendo when all there was to look forward to was watch the wiiu sink deeper in oblivion.


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Is that "Wow" sarcasm? I mean...this forum still overwhelmingly voted nintendo when all there was to look forward to was watch the wiiu sink deeper in oblivion.


No sarcasm. People here really love Nintendo.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2018)

Flame said:


> PS4 release date was 15 November 2013. 5 years midpoint? no chance. yes when PS5 and Xbox two is released PS4 and Xbox one will get support for some time.
> 
> so you are saying that they will release it at the end of life of PS4 and XBox One? in 2023?


Base on the last generation, we have at least 3 - 4 more years.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 20, 2018)

I voted Sony, because I’m curious if a new handheld would be in the works. I can’t wait to see a new proprietary memory card. Really though, their hardware has always been pretty solid.


----------



## grossaffe (May 20, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Bethesda is the obvious answer. Name a better game developer. I dare you.


Tons.  When's the last time Bethesda released a game that wasn't full of bugs?


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> No sarcasm. People here really love Nintendo.


the only wow factor here is how the site hasn't changed the name to nintendotemp.



Flame said:


> PS4 release date was 15 November 2013. 5 years midpoint? no chance. yes when PS5 and Xbox two is released PS4 and Xbox one will get support for some time.
> 
> so you are saying that they will release it at the end of life of PS4 and XBox One? in 2023?


ps3 and xbox 360 say hi with 2 slim revisions and 8 years of service.
ps4 pro and xbox one x were more semi-upgrades than revisions, so I still think they have at least 2 more years.


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> the only wow factor here is how the site hasn't changed the name to nintendotemp.


That'll make @p1ngpong proud.

Well at least it has GBA in its name.


----------



## DarthDub (May 20, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Bethesda is the obvious answer. Name a better game developer. I dare you.


Obsidian, hands down.


----------



## Xzi (May 20, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> with the little amount of games nintendo fans have to play, they have to do something else with their time.


More like Nintendo have a lot more upcoming games worth getting hyped about than anyone else.  Sony has pretty much blown their load for this generation already IMO, while Nintendo is just getting started.  By the end of Switch's year two I'll probably have the same amount of games for Switch and PS4.  Some will be remasters from WiiU, sure, but half my PS4 library is PS3/PSP remasters too.

Edit: Sony could get me excited by announcing a Katamari game for PS4, but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 20, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> with the little amount of games nintendo fans have to play, they have to do something else with their time.


Nothing like being petty, amirite?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 21, 2018)

Where is Bandai Namco?

Waiting for Raging Blast 3 or DBXV3


----------



## Axlfox (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo, obviously.


----------



## orangy57 (May 21, 2018)

Bethesda. I'm not a skyrim fan, but I'm super hyped for RAGE 2 and hopefully a new DooM


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2018)

Wow, I'm like totally shocked by the results of that poll!


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2018)

I'm going to be excited about Bethesda's conference the most, I am really hoping that they will deliver on TES


----------



## Greymane (May 21, 2018)

Anything that gives me more switch stuff.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nintendo, absolutely. This is a huge moment for the Switch.
> 
> As for being at E3, live at the event...I'm most excited for Sony's. Why? Because I got into the event last year, and was kicked out due to being 20 years old and 6 months. You can't get into their press conference unless you're 21 and up, as alcohol is served, even if you don't intent to drink. Now I can finally actually get in and have my revenge, by passive aggressively glaring at all the alcohol there.


DRINK TWICE YOUR WEIGHT IN ALCOHOL


----------



## gameboy (May 21, 2018)

gosh I remember when bitter Playstation petty fanboys said Horizon was the game of show e3 2016. Even Colin Moriarty said "isnt it obvious? its horizon zero dawn" when people who went to that show lined up for days to play the Zelda demo... I bet some of those people went to demo Horizon but just stepped in line for Zelda instead.

playstation has showed the same 4 games at e3 the last 5 years, detroit humans, joe motorcycle and zombies, and three other boring games... xbox is dead, and nintendo has gone stale because theyre obviously waiting to reveal big stuff


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

Why am I not surprised that nintendo has a slightly majority of vote?


----------



## graeme122 (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo, can't wait to see those Switch timed exclusives lol.


----------



## ToonGoomba (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo is always full of surprises. Last year they nailed it, spot on, 10/10 ign. This year, they could do something we never expected. We all lost ourselves when we saw Cappy on that huge t-rex


----------



## Enryx25 (May 21, 2018)

graeme122 said:


> Nintendo, can't wait to see those Switch *timed *exclusives lol.


Smash, Octopath Traveller, Pokemon, Fire Emblem and Yoshi aren't timed exclusives.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo. They always suprise me in the coolest of ways.
........
please make animal crossing switch


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2018)

I loooooooooooove Nintendo!


----------



## Issac (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo is always number 1 for me when it comes to these shows. It's just what interests me the most. I'm interested to see what Bethesda will bring to the tables this year (unless it's exclusively RAGE 2 and Elder Scrolls MMO).
Also, I'm really interested to see what Remedy's new stuff will be!


----------



## RedoLane (May 21, 2018)

Probably Nintendo.
But when it comes to the conferences' presentations, i'm more excited for Sony.
Because it's not only about the games themselves, but *how* the developers reveal them.
Remember how Shawn Layden dropped the Crash teaser throughout a whole year? with a crash shirt at PlayStation Experience, and then the actual reveal at E3, following a gameplay reveal EXACTLY A YEAR LATER at PlayStation Experience?
Nintendo and Sony are probably(in my opinion) the best when it comes to presentation, but Sony already said they plan something "different", which i'm really looking forward to.

Also Devolver Digital, since they are qualified to shitpost on such an event <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> Bethesda is the obvious answer. Name a better game developer. I dare you.


Arc System Works


----------



## supergamer368 (May 21, 2018)

Issac said:


> Nintendo is always number 1 for me when it comes to these shows. It's just what interests me the most. I'm interested to see what Bethesda will bring to the tables this year (unless it's exclusively RAGE 2 and Elder Scrolls MMO).
> Also, I'm really interested to see what Remedy's new stuff will be!


There’s a rumor that a DOOM 2 may be happening, according to a quote from Bethesda’s senior vice president of marketing:


> I couldn’t give you any guesses as to what we’re going to announce and when those games will be out. But I will say, we have a lot of new stuff to talk about at E3. Whether or not folks realize it, this is the *Hell on Earth* time for us with E3. We are in the midst of so much planning and work for all of that content but I’m really excited."


Perhaps just a funny little reference or something, but hopefully it means another Doom.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo. I want to see more of Smash and Pokemon Switch. Hopefully they will have some surprise announcements as well, last year had quite a few, even though overall it wasn't that great. 

Also hoping Square Enix is showing off the FF7 remake. I'm skeptical if I'll like it but I'm reserving judgment for when I see some actual gameplay.


----------



## anhminh (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo because they are the one that most likely have Rune Factory announce.


----------



## Waveracer (May 21, 2018)

I'm looking forward to watching Microsoft's show, they are doing pretty good lately and I want to see what they have prepared for Xbox One X. Always curious about Nintendo but I don't expect them to announce Switch's revision until two months before its launch, probably next year. I would love to hear about Resident Evil 2 Remake and Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (May 21, 2018)

This is GBATemp. Who would've thought Nintendo would be the most anticipated on the poll?


----------



## Lazyboss (May 21, 2018)

I'm dying to see some news of FFVII.
Nintendo? meh, they have the same games that they keep milking over and over.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 21, 2018)

Sony of course. That's where all the good stuff will be. I'm curious and excited for Nintendo, but not expecting much other than more ports of Wii U games.


----------



## Crazy-S (May 21, 2018)

Dreaming/Hoping for Bethesda to reveal a new Elders Scrolls Game...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 21, 2018)

Crazy-S said:


> Dreaming/Hoping for Bethesda to reveal a new Elders Scrolls Game...


Never waking up..


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (May 21, 2018)

I think we're all looking forward to the N bomb getting dropped. What will Nintendo show us? My birthday (June 16th) is sooo close to E3. HYPED AS HELL!


----------



## tomhanks69 (May 21, 2018)

I will ALWAYS be most excited for nintendo, regardless of the fact they've brought me more disappointment than not.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (May 21, 2018)

Definitely Nintendo, duh.


----------



## Attainable (May 21, 2018)

Nintendo because they always have things out of left field, and there's lots of "announced" exclusives we haven't seen any footage of yet....
Smash, Pokemon, Fire Emblem...etc.


----------



## graeme122 (May 21, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Smash, Octopath Traveller, Pokemon, Fire Emblem and Yoshi aren't timed exclusives.



I know that, I was basically stating that there are no timed exclusives for the switch. I want a game that's on the Switch for a few months first and then go to PS4, Xbox, PC. Not gonna lie but my switch is currently only good for Nintendo EPD and obviously Atmosphere later but that doesn't benefit Nintendo.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> I'm dying to see some news of FFVII.
> Nintendo? meh, they have the same games that they keep milking over and over.


Is this irony? I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## codezer0 (May 21, 2018)

Just let me have a confirmed release date for No More Heroes 3. Then i know when to start saving for the game, and a Switch console.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 21, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> Just let me have a confirmed release date for No More Heroes 3. Then i know when to start saving for the game, and a Switch console.


Except it's not really NMH3 as it's more of a spin-off than a sequel. What they showed was so radically different and worse looking than the previous games that I sadly lost all hype.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2018)

Microsoft. I have good reasons to suspect that they'll be showcasing some interesting stuff this year.


----------



## XDel (May 22, 2018)

Is Atari going to be there?!


----------



## SexiestManAlive (May 22, 2018)

nintendo all the way baby


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2018)

Honestly, it was surprising how close SE and Bethesda was to Sony, but it looks like Sony is finally breaking away.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2018)

Nintendo, I suppose.  I'm interested to see what they have planned for Smash Bros. Switch.  Square Enix and Sony might also put on a good show, so I'm interested to see what's happening there.



Lazyboss said:


> I'm dying to see some news of FFVII.
> Nintendo? meh, they have the same games that they keep milking over and over.


...you don't see the irony in that statement?


----------



## codezer0 (May 22, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Except it's not really NMH3 as it's more of a spin-off than a sequel. What they showed was so radically different and worse looking than the previous games that I sadly lost all hype.


That's literally the only game coming to a console that I actually want a console for. There's simply not enough released on any of them this generation to motivate me otherwise. And I've had consistently good times with Suda 51 games.

The _only_ game on Xbox One that I'd want the system for, that I can't play on PC, is Sunset Overdrive. Still.

And there's basically nothing on PS4 that I'd want to play, that I can't get elsewhere, or better on PC. Since all accounts show FF VII remake isn't even going to come out until after the PS5 releases, there's precisely zero point for me to get a PS4.


----------



## netovsk (May 22, 2018)

Bethesda, these new IPs of theirs better be worth delaying Elder Scolls VI.

Then Microsoft but only if they announce a new Fable game.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 24, 2018)

Nintendo because they are the only company 100% invested in video games. They don't make no TVs or computer software.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 24, 2018)

*Looks at poll* surprise, surprise lol


----------



## Brigand (May 25, 2018)

Nintendo and PC gaming show, but mildly interested in Sony's after they said the PS4 was coming to the end of its lifespan.


----------



## Takeshineale128 (May 25, 2018)

Nintendo all day long


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 25, 2018)

I'm extremely excuted for Nintendo, but I hope Bandai Namco finally announces FighterZ for Switch, or Super Dragon Ball Heroes Switch. I also hope SEGA announces a Hatsune Miku game for Switch, preferably a Future Tone port.


----------



## lordkaos (May 25, 2018)

Nintendo, I still think they will surprise everyone and announce another portable, if it doesn't happen before 2018 is finished then it probably won't happen.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 26, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> Nintendo, I still think they will surprise everyone and announce another portable, if it doesn't happen before 2018 is finished then it probably won't happen.


Switch is the 3DS successor.


----------



## lordkaos (May 26, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Switch is the 3DS successor.


I'm still not convinced about that, I mean, the switch is portable but I think people prefer to play it while docked, as I said before if they don't announce anything else by the end 2018 then it probably won't happen and Nintendo will support only one device for the rest of this generation.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 26, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> I'm still not convinced about that, I mean, the switch is portable *but I think people prefer to play it while docked*, as I said before if they don't announce anything else by the end 2018 then it probably won't happen and Nintendo will support only one device for the rest of this generation.


----------



## Waveracer (May 27, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> I'm still not convinced about that, I mean, the switch is portable but I think people prefer to play it while docked, as I said before if they don't announce anything else by the end 2018 then it probably won't happen and Nintendo will support only one device for the rest of this generation.


I think that Switch is Wii U's successor, same idea with CPU+GPU in the tablet and basically same games and just slightly more powerful. Switch is a New Wii U. As a handheld, 3DS or Vita are better and I am sure that Nintendo will release a revised Switch which will be smaller and have additional power and will be considered more as handheld.


----------



## lordkaos (May 27, 2018)

Waveracer said:


> I think that Switch is Wii U's successor, same idea with CPU+GPU in the tablet and basically same games and just slightly more powerful. Switch is a New Wii U. As a handheld, 3DS or Vita are better and I am sure that Nintendo will release a revised Switch which will be smaller and have additional power and will be considered more as handheld.


my thoughts exactly, it could be a smaller switch without docking capabilities.


----------



## phreaksho (May 29, 2018)

Looking forward to them all but I loved Devolvers conference last year. That took my vote. Funny how there is more hype with them than both EA and Ubisoft


----------



## Andy2001 (May 29, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 124112​
> With E3 *less than a month away* - people are soon to start boarding the hype train for each companies *conference* and the usual pre-E3 buzz is starting to build!
> 
> New *game announcements, new trailers *for *upcoming titles*, potential new *hardware *reveals... All the usual E3 stuff!
> ...


NINTENDO.
Why do you even ask?


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 31, 2018)

lol 72% nintendo. and then people want to blame them for "bad security" as opposed to the people's interest to hack their systems over others. ie sony/MS.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 31, 2018)

I'm mostly excited for Nintendo, but also excited for bethesda, because I always love their showcases, Microsoft third, mostly just curiosity, Maybe Sony, because they are gonna release new Hardware.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 31, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm mostly excited for Nintendo, but also excited for bethesda, because I always love their showcases, Microsoft third, mostly just curiosity, Maybe Sony, *because they are gonna release new Hardware.*


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2018-05-11-sony-will-show-no-new-hardware-at-e3-2018


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 31, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> lol 72% nintendo. and then people want to blame them for "bad security" as opposed to the people's interest to hack their systems over others. ie sony/MS.


What the hell does that have to do with E3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

Microsoft and Sony mostly.
Perhaps one of the others.

Nintendo is a fucking joke...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Microsoft and Sony mostly.
> Perhaps one of the others.
> 
> Nintendo is a fucking joke...


please dont swear. have some manners.

as for me. im looking forward to Nintendo and Sony press.
Microsoft is a fucking joke...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

sergey3000 said:


> please dont swear. have some manners.
> 
> as for me. im looking forward to Nintendo and Sony press.
> Microsoft is a fucking joke...



I can't wait for more cardboard rubbish! said no one ever.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I can't wait for more cardboard rubbish! said no one ever.


That's funny, my Six year old can't wait to get Nintendo Labo....

Sorry if nintendo isn't thinking of you when they make games, Please understand.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I can't wait for more cardboard rubbish! said no one ever.


Just because Nintendo announced Labo, doesn't mean Nintendo is shit.
The team who developed it made 1-2 Switch too. Do you want other games like that? lol
And Nintendo isn't going to announce Labo 2 at E3. It's a casual game and E3 is more focused on core games.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> That's funny, my Six year old can't wait to get Nintendo Labo....
> 
> Sorry if nintendo isn't thinking of you when they make games, Please understand.



Tried to, failed to grasp it :c



Enryx25 said:


> Just because Nintendo announced Labo, doesn't mean Nintendo is shit.
> The team who developed it made 1-2 Switch too. Do you want other games like that? lol
> And Nintendo isn't going to announce Labo 2 at E3. It's a casual game and E3 is more focused on core games.



You do know it's sarcasm right?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I can't wait for more cardboard rubbish! said no one ever.


Cardboard Mario Kart when?


----------



## ownedlol (Jun 5, 2018)

The bias for Nintendo is astonishing! :o


----------



## x65943 (Jun 5, 2018)

ownedlol said:


> The bias for Nintendo is astonishing! :o


This board is primarily ninty focused - not by design, but there you have it.

That said tho. Ninty is the one putting out the exclusives. Plus, the switch only came out a little over a year ago. The ps4 and xbone are old consoles - of course there is more hype concerning the switch.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2018)

ownedlol said:


> The bias for Nintendo is astonishing! :o


G B A temp 

if you don't like it, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

